# Pod Smrkem / Klinovec Erfahrungen Tipps



## liquidani (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo.
Ich möchte in die Trail-Reviere Novo Mesto Pod Smrkem und Klinovec fahren. Wer von euch war schon mal da und kann ein paar Erfahrungen weitergeben? Lohnt es sich im voraus Kartenmaterial zu kaufen? 

Dani


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2018)

liquidani schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich möchte in die Trail-Reviere Novo Mesto Pod Smrkem und Klinovec fahren. Wer von euch war schon mal da und kann ein paar Erfahrungen weitergeben? Lohnt es sich im voraus Kartenmaterial zu kaufen?
> 
> Dani


da hättest du ja mal erst  die Sufu...
egal:
Karte brauchst du weder noch, am Smrk gibts die vor Ort und am Klinovec fährst halt den Schildern nach.
Schonmal auf der Website geschaut? Soll auch helfen??

Am Smrk musst du fit sein, am Klinovec auch - wenn du schnell sein willst. Aber langsam macht auch Spaß. Geht beides auch mit Klapprad - ausser dem DH und dem Irmtrail am Klinovec, da sollte ein Enduro her, mindestens.
Gut rollende Reifen sind bei beiden von Vorteil - Federweg nicht zu viel, bzw wenn dann mit gut Pop, damit man schön fliegen kann.
Smrk die Kicker sind ja leider etwas zurückgebaut, nur an der Hubertka runter gibts noch reichlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (10. Februar 2018)

Kann dem cxfahrer da nur zustimmen! Kennst du dich aus mit Trails in Smrkem abseits der ausgeschilderten Sachen? Da soll es wohl auch bissel was geben.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2018)

Orwell schrieb:


> Kann dem cxfahrer da nur zustimmen! Kennst du dich aus mit Trails in Smrkem abseits der ausgeschilderten Sachen? Da soll es wohl auch bissel was geben.


Nä...da musst du die Dresdner fragen um @Falco oder gleich im cielab.org...oder einfach mit OSM schauen.

Für Extremgerumpel empfehle ich Zittauer , ist nicht weit, aber die Drogis klauen da wie die Raben. Keinen VW Bus frei rumstehen lassen! (Der Parkplatz am Smrk ist übrigens bewacht, aber nicht der Camping).


----------



## Orwell (10. Februar 2018)

Im Zittauer waren wir letztes Jahr zweimal, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Deutlich weniger los als im Harz, kein Problem mit Nationalpark und Co und eine tolle Landschaft. Die Anstiege sind aber oft sehr heftig und auch hier hat mittlerweile der Forst schon gut zugeschlagen. Schon mal im Riesengebirge gewesen? Da gibt es sicher auch paar nette Sachen. Hatte letztens von den Trutnov trails gelesen, das sieht auf den Bildern auch ganz hübsch aus. Ist nur ein Stück weiter zu fahren.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (10. Februar 2018)

Hi Dani,

aktueller Zustand der Trails am Klinivec: http://trailpark.cz/de/stav-stezek (sind im Moment natürlich gesperrt). Der "Baron"-Trail ist teilweise noch im Bau, er soll im Frühjahr eröffnet werden. "Azur" und "Rubin" sind easy, aber auch als Fortgeschrittener kann man hier Spaß haben (10km Pumptrack bergab ). Der Downhill ist schwer und wirklich nur mit entsprechendem Gerät zu empfehlen.

Wenn Du schon in der Ecke bist, nimm das Trailcenter Rabenberg mit. Kein Lift, aber viele schöne (und teils anspruchsvolle) Naturtrails. Übersichtskarte gibts vor Ort oder hier: http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/de/trails.html. Öffnet am 1. April.

Und auf dem Weg nach Pod Smrkem auf der A4 unbedingt hinter Dresden zum Bikepark Elstra abbiegen: http://www.black-mountain-bikepark.de. Schlepplift, vier liebevoll angelegte Strecken mit sehr unterschiedlichem Charakter und Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Und zuletzt Pod Smrkem: auch kein Lift, sehr schöne und flowig gebaute Strecken. Schwierigkeitsgrad S0-S1, trotzdem hat man hier auch als Fortgeschrittener seinen Spaß. Karte benötigt man keine, es ist alles gut ausgeschildert. Für die Planung: http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/sps_mapa_2013_1.pdf

Viele Grüße
Onkel Bob


----------



## maddin76 (12. Februar 2018)

Ich war letztes Jahr am Klino, eigentlich Sportpark Rabenberg, aber Klino dann am vorletzten Tag besucht und war begeistert. Hatte leider nur den einen Tag Zeit. Bin zuerst den langen Flow Azur gefahren und obwohl recht einfach, war ich schon sehr begistert. Dann den Rubin Trail und es war einfach geil. Schön flowig aber auch recht viele Hügel zum Springen, die ersten 2-3 Mal zum kennenlernen und dann kann man gut Gas geben. Leider hatte ich keine Zeit für den Baron Trail, den wäre ich gerne 1-2 Mal gefahren. Den DH habe ich mich nicht mal ansatzweise getraut, hab letztes Jahr die Quali und Finalrennen der IXS angeschaut, das ist schon ziemlich hardcore in gewissen Teilstücken und mit meinem Enduro da müsste ich 110% geben um heil runterzukommen.

Kann aber Klino, bei gutem Wetter, uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2018)

Der Baron war ziemlicher Mist soweit bislang fertig, da passte nichts zusammen. Wird vielleicht besser im Sommer (war noch alles recht weich und bröslig).

Der DH ist gut mit einem Trailbike fahrbar, aber so wirklich Spaß macht das nicht, ist alles viel zu groß und schnell.Gibt aber nichts Gefährliches oder Schwieriges oder Riesendrops usw.

Der Irmtrail ist aber eine gute Alternative (Nemecka), um sich mal zwischendurch ein wenig anzustrengen und zu erschrecken, damit man wieder wach wird. Schieben bergab inklusive.


----------



## tobone (6. Juni 2018)

Kann mir wer sagen ob es in nove mesto Wechselstuben gibt ? Oder wo wechselt ihr in Kronen?
Fahren morgen los. Also bleibt ja nur da wechseln


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2018)

Am Automaten vor Ort ziehen und nicht den vorgeschlagenen Kurs nehmen, sondern Kronen belasten lassen!

Edit: Gilt auch für den Sprit in Polen 

2. Edit: Jetzt passt´s auch vom Ort...

Robert


----------



## tobone (6. Juni 2018)

Man kann ja nur mit Kreditkarte abheben oder? Ec geht nicht. ?!
Wie meinst du das krönen belasten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhisKey_Seb (6. Juni 2018)

tobone schrieb:


> Man kann ja nur mit Kreditkarte abheben oder? Ec geht nicht. ?!
> Wie meinst du das krönen belasten lassen



Kommt auf das Kreditinstitut und die Karte an. Beim Abheben kann man wählen ob das Konto in der Landeswährung oder in Euro belastet werden soll.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juni 2018)

In Ladeswährung ist am günstigsten. Geht auch mit EC!


----------



## tobone (8. Juni 2018)

Ja habe ich gestern so gemacht. Gibt ja echt nur einen Automaten in nove mesto .
Aber hat alles geklappt. Ist mindestens genauso cool wie der letzte Kurzurlaub hier.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juni 2018)

Welche Unterkunft habt ihr?


----------



## tobone (9. Juni 2018)

Ein Haus unterhalb von dem Trek testcenter


----------



## moithe175 (24. Juni 2018)

In 2017 mehrere Male in Pod Smrkem gewesen, einfach nur cool. Ist für jeden was dabei. Wenn Ich das Wort Flow definieren müsste, wäre meine Antwort Pod Smrkem 

In 2 Wochen geht's da mit dem E-MTB hin. Ist nicht notwendig, macht aber bestimmt noch mehr Spaß 

Jetzt im Mai im Sportpark Rabenberg gewesen und am Abschlusstag Klinovec. Es war sehr nass und leider war auch nur der Rubin Trail offen. Trotzdem sehr sehr geil 

Zu dem Problem mit den Kronen. In Klinovec bist du ja im Tourismusgebiet (Oberwiesenthal) schlechthin. Da kannst alles in Euro bezahlen.

In Pod Smrkem geht das auch, obwohl touristisch nicht so erschlossen.

Du fährst zwar von Preis her etwas schlechter, aber die Preise dort sind "echte" CZ Preise.
Es ist mit normalen D Preisen verglichen echt super günstig um nicht zu sagen "saubillig".

@tobone
Kannst ja im Nachhinein mal über eure Unterkunft berichten. Wir haben etwa 300km Anfahrt (Potsdam) und haben auch schon über Übernachtung nachgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (24. Juni 2018)

Also pod smrkem ist echt günstig. Und von den trails kommt man eh mit einem dicken grinsen 
Die Unterkunft wo wir waren ist topp und echt günstig. Es sind zwei Häuser mit je zwei 4er Zimmern. Küchenzeile...
Fast direkt am Waldrand und paar Schritte bis in den Ort.


----------



## tobone (24. Juni 2018)

http://www.podspalenouhospodou.cz/


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2018)

Moin!

Kann jemand was Aktuelles zur Villa Friedland sagen? Auf Booking sieht es ja ganz ok aus. Wie sind die Zimmer wirklich?

Robert


----------



## samedi (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, ob man das Liftticket in Klinovec mit Euro bezahlen kann?

VG,
Simon


----------



## tron5000 (31. Juli 2018)

Ja kannst Du, oder mit EC, oder Visa etc.


----------



## mok2905 (5. August 2018)

Klinovec Tageskarte 25€, war vor 3 Wochen da.


----------



## samedi (11. August 2018)

Yeah top, danke euch. Montag gehts los, Rabenberg und Klinovec


----------



## xyx (1. September 2018)

Wer kann denn ein gutes Hotel, gerne auch gehobener Standard, in Klinovec empfehlen. Plane übernächste Woche 3 Tage vor Ort zu sein.


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2018)

Ich würde das Cottonina Villa & Mineral SPA Resort in Bad Flinsberg ins Spiel bringen. Den Preis allemal wert und auch Essen Ala card ist gut und günstig. Bei Fragen fragen?

Robert


----------



## *Trailsurfer (5. September 2018)

Bad Flinsberg ist wohl knapp 200 Kilometer von Klinovec entfernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2018)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Bad Flinsberg ist wohl knapp 200 Kilometer von Klinovec entfernt...


Hast recht. Hatte an Smerk gedacht und nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## xyx (6. September 2018)

Es ist jetzt doch Pod Smrkem geworden. Allerdings dieses Hotel: https://www.bialykamien.com/

Ich bin gespannt, Mittwoche geht es los für 3 Tage.


----------



## Catsoft (7. September 2018)

xyx schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt doch Pod Smrkem geworden. Allerdings dieses Hotel: https://www.bialykamien.com/
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, Mittwoche geht es los für 3 Tage.



Sieht gut aus, berichte doch mal...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. September 2018)

Habe hier noch eine Tour falls man etwas anderes dort sehen möchte. (KLICK)


----------



## Frodijak (16. September 2018)

…


----------



## Das-Licht (19. September 2019)

Hallo, 

kurzer Bildbericht zu Pod Smrkem.

Übernachtet habe ich im Hotel Flinski in Swieradow-Zdroj, auf der polnischen Seite, direkt unterhalb der Liftanlage und der östlichen Routen. 
Ich binmehrfach die Czerniawska Kopa und Zajecznik Routen gefahren, sowie die nicht als MTB Strecken ausgelegten Wege vom Gipfel Stog Izerski herunter in den Ort. Die farbliche Kennzeichnung in blau, rot und schwarz erschließt sich mir nicht richtig. Für mich ist das Alles grün/blau, also S0 bis maximal S1 an wenigen Stellen. (Die Bilder des Holly Trail, S3,S2 zählen nicht zur Destination, doch man kann diese "illegalen" Trails via Lift anfahren) Die Destination ist ein Flowtrail-Gebiet, welches für Jeden fahrbar ist. Über die Geschwindigkeit erhöht man den Schwierigkeitsgrad, was wochenends bei gutem Wetter jedoch nicht so klappt, da es dann ziemlich voll ist. Hier kann man mit der ganzen Familie fahren. Am besten eignet sich ein Hardtail. Ich war mit 160mm deutlich "overdressed" und fuhr wesentlich angenehmer mit blockierter Federung. Mit einem Pedelec macht es auch an den überwiegend recht sanften Steigungen auch uphill richtig Spaß (es sei denn, die Elektrik streikt, was mir nmatürlich wieder mal passierte, dann wirds etwas mühsam).  Grundsätzlich kann ich die Destination empfehlen, da für Jeden etwas dabei ist. Die Locals geben auch der Fullface-Fraktion passende Tipps - siehe Holly Trail. Ich werde hier bestimmt mal wieder her kommen.


----------



## toyoraner (27. September 2019)

Wir waren letztes WE bei besten Wetter zu sechst in Pod Smrkem.
Haben alle schwarzen Trails sowie ein paar wenige rote Teilstücke abgefahren, in Summe 48 der wohl insgesamt ca. 80km im Park. Der Teil im tschechischen Gebiet machte am meisten Spass. Voll fanden wir es auch nicht, klar 3-4 mal ist man auf langsamere aufgelaufen, aber da wird schnell Platz gemacht und weiter gehts. Wie schon oft gesagt ist das alles technisch zu 90% unschwierig. Man ist geneigt sehr schnell zu fahren.Es gibt immer wieder mal kleine Bumps wo man springen kann.
Die Kurventechnik läßt sich hier in Smrkem definitiv super trainieren durch das schnelle hin und her - fast keine geraden Stücke vorhanden.
Es gibt Abschnitte, die immer wieder leicht hoch und runter gehen, da brauch man teilweise schon ordentlich Kondi um dort flüssig durchzufahren. Wer Rabenberg kennt, weis was ich meine, nur hier finde ich es noch bissl mehr.
Wir hatten von Hardtail bis Allmoutain alles dabei. Die vollgefederten Fahrer fanden es am entspannsten also mit 120mm v/hist man wohl gut gerüstet.


----------



## Catsoft (27. September 2019)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Wir waren letztes WE bei besten Wetter zu sechst in Pod Smrkem.
> Haben alle schwarzen Trails sowie ein paar wenige rote Teilstücke abgefahren, in Summe 48 der wohl insgesamt ca. 80km im Park. Der Teil im tschechischen Gebiet machte am meisten Spass. Voll fanden wir es auch nicht, klar 3-4 mal ist man auf langsamere aufgelaufen, aber da wird schnell Platz gemacht und weiter gehts. Wie schon oft gesagt ist das alles technisch zu 90% unschwierig. Man ist geneigt sehr schnell zu fahren.Es gibt immer wieder mal kleine Bumps wo man springen kann.
> Die Kurventechnik läßt sich hier in Smrkem definitiv super trainieren durch das schnelle hin und her - fast keine geraden Stücke vorhanden.
> Es gibt Abschnitte, die immer wieder leicht hoch und runter gehen, da brauch man teilweise schon ordentlich Kondi um dort flüssig durchzufahren. Wer Rabenberg kennt, weis was ich meine, nur hier finde ich es noch bissl mehr.
> Wir hatten von Hardtail bis Allmoutain alles dabei. Die vollgefederten Fahrer fanden es am entspannsten also mit 120mm v/hist man wohl gut gerüstet.



Und mir ist bei minem Ausflug vor 4 Wochen aufgefallen, dass die Wege doch immer etwas ruppiger werden. War letztes und dieses Jahr im Frühjahr da und die Trails sind an einigen Stellen doch immer ausgebremster geworden.  Daher bevorzuge ich jetzt dass RaceFully. Ich finde auch den ersten Teil ab dem Parkplatz bis es auf Teer wieder hoch geht vom polnischen Trail super. Wenn man da entsprechend Gas gibt wird es zwischen den Bäumen schon ganz schön eng ;-)

Robert


----------



## Orby (27. September 2019)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Wir waren letztes WE bei besten Wetter zu sechst in Pod Smrkem.
> Haben alle schwarzen Trails sowie ein paar wenige rote Teilstücke abgefahren, in Summe 48 der wohl insgesamt ca. 80km im Park. Der Teil im tschechischen Gebiet machte am meisten Spass. Voll fanden wir es auch nicht, klar 3-4 mal ist man auf langsamere aufgelaufen, aber da wird schnell Platz gemacht und weiter gehts. Wie schon oft gesagt ist das alles technisch zu 90% unschwierig. Man ist geneigt sehr schnell zu fahren.Es gibt immer wieder mal kleine Bumps wo man springen kann.
> Die Kurventechnik läßt sich hier in Smrkem definitiv super trainieren durch das schnelle hin und her - fast keine geraden Stücke vorhanden.
> Es gibt Abschnitte, die immer wieder leicht hoch und runter gehen, da brauch man teilweise schon ordentlich Kondi um dort flüssig durchzufahren. Wer Rabenberg kennt, weis was ich meine, nur hier finde ich es noch bissl mehr.
> Wir hatten von Hardtail bis Allmoutain alles dabei. Die vollgefederten Fahrer fanden es am entspannsten also mit 120mm v/hist man wohl gut gerüstet.



Wir waren bisher 2 x dort und im Frühjahr soll es wieder hin gehen. 
Uns gefällt die tschechische Seite auch deutlich besser, die polnische ist auch nicht mehr von Tomas gebaut, was man an der Streckenführung finde ich merkt. 

Ich war bisher mit zwei "braven Enduros" dort, das aktuelle Enduro ist aber durch die modere Geo ein Overkill und eher Spaßkiller. Gerade schwere und weiche Reifen mindern dort den Speed was den Spaß nimmt. Aus diesem Grund werde ich zum HT greifen. Ich denke auch mit 120mm oder eine Trail-HT ist man dort super aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. April 2020)

Mal wieder 2 Berichte zu unserem Besuch in 2019, denn eigentlich wären wir jetzt wieder dort.

Bericht 1 handelt einfach von unseren Tagen vor Ort mit viel Spaß. -KLICK
Bericht 2 handelt mal wieder von unserer größeren Tour vor Ort - KLICK -

Gruß Frank


----------



## Onkel_Bob (10. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte 
Mausi und ich wären jetzt auch dort - naja, sobald die Grenze wieder offen ist, wird das nachgeholt.
Da gibt es dann Stau auf den Trails


----------

